# any hinys on sand fleas this time of year? going to try braving the wind today



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Last week I looked for hours and couldnt find any. I do have a rake but no luck.... 
oh question about shrimp bait. with the heads or without the heads?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

hints not hinys LOL


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

My hiny says dig deep, and if you don't see them at first, check again in an hour. Repeat as often as necessary, until you have gone through one full tide change. You'll find them if they're there.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you know what you're looking for? The ripples etc.?


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

*You know...*

It might take the rest of the day to get the idea of sand flea hinys out of my mind. Heck, I can't even figure out which end is the front.

My sand flea hunting is done on the OBX. Pier pilons are my favorite place to look or jetties. When sand flea times are hard, I target a falling tide towards low only because I feel that would have pulled them back from the beach and concentrated them.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL sorry for the confusion! whats OBX?


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

OBX is an abbreviation for the Outer Banks, specifically North Carolinas Outer Banks. A term spoken with reverence. Possibly (and should be) The surf fishing capitol of the USA. Kinda like Mecca, every surf fisher person needs to go there once. Highway 12 is filled with 4-WD vehicles rigged for surf fishing. 
If you want to catch monster red drum you go to the point at Cape Hatteras in late Oct. early Nov. And make the pilgrimage. It used to be the place to go for monster blues in the cold months. We are all hoping that the monster blues make a comeback to the OBX surf. Lots of great beaches and great fishing. Pick your season and species wisely before you go.

ETF


----------

